# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά καναρινιών στην Πάτρα.

## kathoiki

Παιδια αποφασισα φετος να ασχοληθω παλι με τα καναρινια και την  αναπαραγωγη τους. Εδω και περιπου δεκα χρονια δεν εχω κανενα καναρινι  στην κατοχη μου καθως ειχα εγκαταλειψει το σπορ(σπουδες κ.τ.λ.). Μονο  2-3 καρδερινες καθε φορα ειχα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.Ειπα λοιπον να αγορασω  ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια μεχρι το τελος Ιανουαριου , να τα προετοιμασω και  να προσπαθησω να τα ζευγαρωσω . Αν δε κατσει θα τα εχω ετοιμα για του  χρονου. Θελω λοιπον καποιες πληροφοριες:
1)Ξερει καποιος ενα καλο μαγαζι στην Πατρα που να μπορω να εμπιστευτω για να παρω το ζευγαρι?
2)Σε τι τιμες πωλουνται τα καναρινια (αν γνωριζει καποιος τιμες για  πατρα ακομα καλυτερα)? Εχει καλυτερες τιμες αν παρω ζευγαρι?(για να ξερω  τι να περιμενω)
3)Εχω δει καποια πολυ ομορφα πορτοκαλι καναρινια και σκεφτομαι να παρω  τετοιου ειδους. Αυτα αντεχουν τις θερμοκριες απο 9-10 βαθμους και πανω  ωστε να μπορω να τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο(εννοειται προστατευμενο απο  αερα) το μεγαλυτερο μερος του χρονου? Παλια ειχα καποια πρασινοκιτρινα  (δεν γνωριζω ρατσες) και δεν ειχαν προβλημα με τις θερμοκρασιες.
4)Η παλια μου ζευγαρωστρα (10 ετων περιπου) μπορει να τα φιλοξενησει?  Εχει μικρα κομματακια με σκουρια αλλα ειναι γερη και την εχω καθαρισει  καλα με χλωρινη.

----------


## babis100nx

καλησπερα και καλοσ ηρθες φιλε μου γιωργο
λοιπον ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα
1)Το φορουμ δεν επιτρεπει να διαφιμιζουμε μαγαζια επαγκελματιες κτλ τουλαχιστον σε ποστ
2) εαν θες ρατσας ενα ζευγαρι μπορει να σου βγει απο 70 και εξαρταται τι ζευγαρι και απο που θα τα παρεις.κοινα καναρινια βρισκεις αρσενικα με 25-30 ευρο και θυλικα15-20 οποτε υπολογισε κανα 50αρι για κοινα(οχι ρατσας)
3)Αυτο εξαρταται αν θα κανεις καλη διατροφη στα καναρινια σου.
4) πρεπει να την τριψεις με γιαλοχαρτο και να την βαψεις με οικολογικο χρωμα και μετα εισια ετοιμος!!
ΚΑΛΟΣ Ηρθες και καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ!

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Γιωργο πραγματικα ειμαι στα ορια να διαγραψω ολοκληρο το θεμα!
Απο τον τιτλο μεχρι το περιεχομενο του ειναι ΕΚΤΟΣ κανονων!!!
Σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ οποτε εχεις χρονο διαβασε μια τους κανονες... ειλικρινα δεν θα σου παρει πανω απο 10 λεπτα!

1. Οπως ειπε ο φιλος Μπαμπης απαγορευονται τετοιες αναφορες!
2. Το ζευγάρι να το υπολογιζεις απο 50 ευρω μεχρι και 80... παραπανω ειναι ακριβα πολυ.... 80 ευρω εγω θα επαιρνα ενα ζευγαρι ρατσας απο καποιον εκτροφεα που ξερω οτι εχει καλα πουλακια! Βασικο να διαλεξεις τι σ'αρεσει στα καναρινια... η φωνη??? το χρωμα???? η ο σωματοτυπος??? αυτες ειναι οι 3 κατηγοριες που χωριζονται χοντρικα τα καναρινια!
3. Τα καναρινια αντεχουν και σε χαμηλωτερες θερμοκρασιες αρκει να μην δεχονται σε καμμια περιπτωση ρευματα αερα!!! 
4. Αν εχεις ενα καμινετο την καις, την τριβεις καλα με μια συρματοβουρτσα και μετα την βαφεις με ενα σπρευ οικολογικο!

----------


## fadom1

Γενικα, αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις από κάποιο γνωστό σου εκτροφέα  είναι το καλύτερο. Έτσι θα ξέρεις ακριβώς την ηλικία των πουλιών, τις  συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες ζουν και μεγαλώνουν και φυσικά, αν  παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα λόγο κακής επιλογής πουλιών, θα μπορεσεις  πιο εύκολα να συνεννοηθείς.

 Το χρώμα από μόνο του δε λέει και  πολλά. Ένα πουλί μπορεί να ζήσει σε αρκετά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, αρκεί  να είναι προστατευμένο από ρεύματα, υγειές, δυνατό, να έχει τις  κατάληλες τροφές και φυσικά να μην αλλάξει πολύ απότομα περιβάλον (ένα  πουλί που έχι ζήσει όλο τον καιρό ως τώρα, μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο, πχ το  κατάστημα από το οποίο θα το αγράσεις, και πας και το πετάξεις έξω στο  κρύο, ειναι πλ πιθανό να αρροστήσει)

Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι  κάπως αργά τώρα για αγορά καναρινιών, καθώς για εμένα αυτό πρέπει να  γίνει το φθινόπωρο, ώστε να έχεις το χρόνο για καραντίνα, προετοιμασία  αλλά και για να πάρεις πουλιά από τις πρώτες γέννες, τα οποία είναι  καλύτερα και πιο υγειή. Αυτά πάνω κάτω. 

Απλά πρόσεχε τι πουλιά  θα επιλέξεις. Αν δε σου γεμίζουν το μάτι στο πρώτο μαγαζί που θα μπεις,  μη διστάσεις να φύγεις για να πας σε ένα άλλο κατάστημα. Να κοιτάς από  μακριά τα πουλιά για κάμποση ώρα και να δεις να έχουν ωραίο πτέρομα, να  έιναι δραστήρια, η φωνή τους να είνα καθαρή, να μην έχουν λερωμένη  αμάρα, το κλουβί τους να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο καθαρό και διάφορα άλλα  που μπορεί να σου πούνε τα παιδιά.

----------


## δημητρα

μια συμβουλη, πριν παρεις καναρινια διαβασε για την διαχειρηση και την φροντιδα τους. δεν το λεω προσωπικα το λεω σε ολους. ολοι παιρνουν καναρινι-παπαγαλο και δεν ξερουν τι τροφη τρωει. πριν παρουν κατι ας αφιερωσουν 1 ωρα διαβασμα.

----------


## jk21

και οταν με το καλο το παρεις ,προσδιορισε τους στοχους της εκτροφης σου ,ως προς την εκταση της σε αριθμο ! να αφησεις να γινουν τοσες γεννες ,ωστα να μπορεις να κρατησεις τελικα οσα πουλια ,μπορεις πραγματικα να φροντισεις με τον τροπο που τους αξιζει !

----------

